# Avoid this N.C. outfitter like the plague!!



## Honkkilla59

I have hunted with 2 different outfitter in NC and both have changed ownership and names several times.
My experience was similar to yours on both occasions and the only person shooting deer were the guides.When confronted by the members of our hunting party as to why they weren't placing clients in some of the stands they were hunting we were given every excuse they could think of.

I realized they are plenty of better states to hunt deer in out west and all of the outfitters I have hunted with have made the hunts memorable even if I didn't take a animal.


----------



## huntress2009

Honkkilla59 said:


> For a new member and to have a first post about this outfitter seems suspect to me!


I hadn't seen this review. One of the gentlemen was telling me about this review while I was there and so when I got home I looked it up. It was such a horrible review and wasn't at all what I experienced while there I decided to leave a review. I certainly didn't mean to cause any raised eyebrows guys just wanted to tell you what I experienced. Maybe the original review caused some changes I can't say but I liked it there and will return.


----------



## johnhunter247

I just got to say...out of state hunt for whitetail in north Carolina? Really? I would pass on that even if they were a great outfitter! Who is spending there hard earned money and vacation time to hunt deer in the south when everyone knows which states the trophy deer come from. I could see doing it if you were going to spend time with family on a family farm. But a paid outfitter... Sorry but I will be in Canada, Iowa, Missouri, Kansas or Illinois.


----------

